# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Galaxy pour VHDL

## momeftah

Je cherche un lien pour tlcharger le logiciel GALAXY pour programmer en VHDL.

Merci

----------


## mounerus

> Je cherche un lien pour tlcharger le logiciel GALAXY pour programmer en VHDL.
> 
> Merci


Galaxy est un logiciel payant destin a  usage industriel essaye avec xilinx gratuit complet et fonctionne sous linux
 :;):  

voici le lien pour le telecharger 
http://www.xilinx.com/support/download/i92linsp.htm
bonne continuation

----------

